# PDF in Word umwandeln



## BaYan (9. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage:
wie wandelt man pdf-Dateien in Word oder Power-Point um, ohne das man vollversion von Adope haben muss.

Gruß


----------



## DavidCart (1. Juni 2010)

I thought I would acorss to find the problem, and some tutorials. I have come across similar problems as you. You can convert PDF to Word free use AnyBizSoft PDF to Word Converter. Of course, you can also convert PDF to PowerPoint from PDF to PowerPoint Converter. Both work well, you can try it
Free PDF to Word Converter: http://www.anypdftools.com/pdf-to-word-get-keycode.html
PDF to Powerpoint Converter: http://www.anypdftools.com/pdf-to-powerpoint.html


----------



## FrankBooth (1. Juni 2010)

Der Thread ist 5 Jahre alt, aber es könnte noch jemandem helfen!


----------

